# So Ibanez has revealed a new bass.



## Xiphos68 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ibanez Guitars&#039;s Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook

I think they're pretty cool. Interesting body shape to say the least. 

I like the natural one a lot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2010)

I dig. Reminds me of a cross between the SR and EDA.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 23, 2010)

look at picture number 16 though...


----------



## 218 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm definitely into that body shape.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm just not diggin' it.


----------



## Psycho J (Oct 23, 2010)

I kind of like them


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 23, 2010)

I went through the Ibanez photos, people are still guessing who Tosin's 8 is for


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 23, 2010)

Why is random fucking people feel the need to tag themselves in a picture? I was on Alex Webster's facebook and one picture had at least 15 Spanish people tagged on one picture.

Actually, it always seems to be Spanish people... or at least whenever I see it.

That said, I'm not feeling the body at all.



Prydogga said:


> I went through the Ibanez photos, people are still guessing who Tosin's 8 is for



The best part of Tosin's headstock is that no one can guess who it's for. Click one picture of and it clearly says who it's for...



ralphy1976 said:


> look at picture number 16 though...



What does Chris have to do with the new bass?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow, it's like an F-bass fucked an Ergodyne, and whichever unfortunate sap was the mother drank a quart of wine coolers a day until that monstrosity popped out.

Remove and reshape the lower horn and I might be more interested. It might be comfortable, but it's fucking hideous.


----------



## Zugster (Oct 23, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Wow, it's like an F-bass fucked an Ergodyne, and whichever unfortunate sap was the mother drank a quart of wine coolers a day until that monstrosity popped out.
> 
> Remove and reshape the lower horn and I might be more interested. It might be comfortable, but it's fucking hideous.


 
haha! I have to agree.

However, in general I think Ibanez makes better basses for the money than they do guitars.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 24, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I went through the Ibanez photos, people are still guessing who Tosin's 8 is for



Some idiot guessed John Petrucci.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 24, 2010)

Not sure what I think, interesting though.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmmm... looks cool, prolly plays nice as well... but damnit, the design reminds me of a fkn bunny/jack rabbit lol


----------



## Xiphos68 (Oct 24, 2010)

What do you thinks these basses will go for guys?

lol at 16.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 24, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> What do you thinks these basses will go for guys?
> 
> lol at 16.



The non-Fujigen ones probably around $600 depending on trim level, with a Fujigen one (if it exists) going for around $1800. Though, that's going off the SR range.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 24, 2010)

Unfortunately, the Fujigen basses are just really too pricey for what you get. I love the feel, but you can get a brand new Canadian-made Dingwall ABZ for $200 less than, say, an SR5005, and that's just no contest.


----------



## Prime (Oct 24, 2010)

Definitely reminds of the EDA.


----------



## SD83 (Oct 24, 2010)

Very beautiful design, I really like the body shape. That probably means nothing good for sales as I got a kinda weird taste...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm intrigued.


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 25, 2010)

I love this new shape!

I really miss the EDA so it's excellent to see a new, innovative, ergonomic design. The lower horn is so well designed, amazing access to beyond the 22nd fret, and an extreme angle and slight hook shape that will sit securely on your leg even with the bass at 45 degrees.

I just hope Ibanez bring out a 6 string and an ebonol fretless 5 string.


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 25, 2010)

EDIT: There were a couple of photos in this reply, now unavailable.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the shape, but those single coil pickups.....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 25, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> I like the shape, but those single coil pickups.....



How do you know they're single coils?


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 25, 2010)

I can see them on the pictures. If those are humbuckers, then those basses are gigantic and probably have 50 inch necks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 25, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> I can see them on the pictures. If those are humbuckers, then those basses are gigantic and probably have 50 inch necks.



There have been humbucking pickups in J-Bass style housings for decades, in fact Ibanez has even used some in the past.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 25, 2010)

It looks like they're trying to get back into the Jazz Bass style market. Too bad it's utterly hideous, and I'm normally a fan of weird ergonomic designs.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 25, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There have been humbucking pickups in J-Bass style housings for decades, in fact Ibanez has even used some in the past.


 
I totally didn't know that.


----------



## darren (Oct 26, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Wow, it's like an F-bass fucked an Ergodyne, and whichever unfortunate sap was the mother drank a quart of wine coolers a day until that monstrosity popped out.



My thoughts almost exactly. Really weird. Do not like.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 26, 2010)

kinda looks like somebody ran over it with a steamroller - splat


----------



## NeglectedField (Oct 26, 2010)

May look okay if you're a Les Claypool or Victor Wooten style slap-virtuoso.


----------



## Randy (Oct 26, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> It looks like they're trying to get back into the Jazz Bass style market. Too bad it's utterly hideous, and I'm normally a fan of weird ergonomic designs.





darren said:


> My thoughts almost exactly. Really weird. Do not like.



Shoosh! Both of you.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> Shoosh! Both of you.


You should do this!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Unfortunately, the Fujigen basses are just really too pricey for what you get. I love the feel, but you can get a brand new Canadian-made Dingwall ABZ for $200 less than, say, an SR5005, and that's just no contest.



Like most Canadian goods, they're just flat out better


----------



## Pewtershmit (Oct 27, 2010)

very cool. Although they totally need to bring back the S series bass. My Purple Neon SB900LE is pure rape train!


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks blue to me, but then again, I'm colorblind and I have never been able to see and recognize the color purple.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 27, 2010)

Well let's take a moment to congratualate Ibanez on what will most likely be another failure - Now if they took an active involvement in creating a channel by which their customers could voice their opinions they'd have a better idea of what would be in demand, maybe just maybe we'd get guitars in colours that are more interesting than black and royal blue.

Or maybe they'll realise that even if they did it to order they'd have at least 10 guaranteed sales and start making an 8-string with a lo-pro on it  Hopefully in a colour that isn't black...


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 27, 2010)

Malkav said:


> Or maybe they'll realise that even if they did it to order they'd have at least 10 guaranteed sales and start making an 8-string with a lo-pro on it  Hopefully in a colour that isn't black...



With only 10 sales, there's no way they'd get the cost of tooling back on an 8-string Lo-Pro. Automatic losing business venture.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 27, 2010)

wow, that is the most horrible, deformed looking thing that I have ever seen


----------



## Gameboypdc (Oct 27, 2010)

I honestly could ignore the body shape if Ibanez would just build more bass guitars stock with EQ setups like their Phat II EQ for more low frequency control and mid scoop.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 27, 2010)

Malkav said:


> Well let's take a moment to congratualate Ibanez on what will most likely be another failure - Now if they took an active involvement in creating a channel by which their customers could voice their opinions they'd have a better idea of what would be in demand, maybe just maybe we'd get guitars in colours that are more interesting than black and royal blue.
> 
> Or maybe they'll realise that even if they did it to order they'd have at least 10 guaranteed sales and start making an 8-string with a lo-pro on it  Hopefully in a colour that isn't black...



I 2nd this. Their 7's and 8's are just boring in color. I know someone that would get a 7 string by Ibanez but he wants white, but their lone white 7 only has a maple fretboard, and he wants ebony or rosewood. Until then, he'll keep playing his Ibanez 6.
And as much as I like Ibanez, I can foresee myself *maybe* getting the RG2228, and nothing else from them after that because the colors suck.


----------

